# Another big BEKS Hello!



## Josh-sama (Sep 26, 2008)

So it seems we had a huge uprise where we topped over 100 members within a few days and crashed down due to our main staff having to back down due to their lives taking over and whatnot, to add to that my PC exploded leaving nothing left to work with and I';m trying to sort it out so I can continue work.

We will be producing a new website and as Beguana has posted everywhere, we're looking for photos for a possible gallery and brochures/leaflets to be handed out at shows, meetings etc.

We have also obtained the support of PetStreet. I was e-mailed today asking if BEKS would like to help with PetStreet, and vice versa.

I'd really like to thank everyone for their support back then and hope we can go even bigger now. 

Please PM me if you are a breeder/shop/run some form of show including exotic animals or a society/reptile show, if you are willing to hand out fliers/brochures at your events and in-store. 










Here is our official image for signature useage across the forum and other forums.

Many thanks!
Joshua Evans.


----------



## Josh-sama (Sep 26, 2008)

To the top !


----------



## BluesBoo (Jul 17, 2009)

Glad to hear things are taking an upturn. Sorry to hear about your puter. Mine keeps having funny moments - just hope it survives till I can afford a new one!


----------



## Josh-sama (Sep 26, 2008)

BluesBoo said:


> Glad to hear things are taking an upturn. Sorry to hear about your puter. Mine keeps having funny moments - just hope it survives till I can afford a new one!


Hey Louise

Yeah, it's all on the rise again. We've got lots of photos being submitted to be inserted in our gallery & leaflets. We're still getting members from the site.
Going to speak to some people about the new site ASAP.

Should br going even higher soon. :2thumb:


----------



## carpetviper (Jan 12, 2007)

If you guys need any help let me know.

I also have a very large preuvian redtail boa who is used to kids and crowds as he was used to take round schools to let them see what a bigger snake is like and not once did he even react, had to check he was still alive to be honest.

Could be good if others have bomb proof snakes that could be used if we ever got asked to take them somewhere like a local school or radio.


----------



## PrimalUrges (Dec 10, 2008)

You have a Peruvian BCC? Pics! Pics! Pics! My favourite Boa Constrictor sub species! :mf_dribble:


----------



## carpetviper (Jan 12, 2007)

Sorry about the pictures taken off a camera phone 


















Just waiting for the people to come on now and tell me he isnt a peruvian and that that he's a BCI or BCIXBCC

He is the most placid snake I have ever seen hes about 15 years old and never bitten or even hissed.

CD was only for a size reference.


----------



## Josh-sama (Sep 26, 2008)

carpetviper said:


> If you guys need any help let me know.
> 
> I also have a very large preuvian redtail boa who is used to kids and crowds as he was used to take round schools to let them see what a bigger snake is like and not once did he even react, had to check he was still alive to be honest.
> 
> Could be good if others have bomb proof snakes that could be used if we ever got asked to take them somewhere like a local school or radio.


Hi Carp.

Sounds brill mate! To be on the safe side though, say you're going around on behalf of us, it'd involve you having to have a CRB check would it not to make it all official? Don't want anything to go wrong haha!

Thanks guys!

p.s

Lovely pics!


----------



## SNAKEWISPERA (Aug 27, 2007)

Lookin good Josh


----------



## Josh-sama (Sep 26, 2008)

SNAKEWISPERA said:


> Lookin good Josh


Thanks Joel.

We're working on a new site. We've developed a few new logos, with some lovely photos in!

It's going really awesome and the new site will contain a brand new PHP System allowing users to register and upload to galleries !


----------



## Jack W (Feb 9, 2009)

Just wondering how things are going with BEKS and the new website. I joined a little while ago, on the old site, and would love to help. If you want any pics, caresheets or other info on the species that I keep I will be more than happy to help.

Cheers,

Jack


----------



## Pete Q (Dec 4, 2007)

I'll help where I can.


----------



## Josh-sama (Sep 26, 2008)

Just saw this was bumped!

We'll be transferring to our new website which will be intergrated with Wordpress so I can give people accounts to add articles, pictures etc.

I'm also going to get a new register form with a database, so it'll all be sorted to work well with the new website. 

We've hit over 200 members, thanks for the support!


----------

